# Pfs Fork Hits



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

So the other day I made a pickle fork shooter, I couldn't shoot it straight away though as when I'd finished it was too late in the evening to shoot and then I left it at my friends (reecemurg) house so couldn't shoot it for another day, but today I got it from his house and then went into my garden to shoot it. I'd shot a pickle fork before but not had any luck with it but then Reece shot my pickle fork I'd made and it shot fine so after seeing him shoot it I thought this design might be a bit easier to shoot. When I got home with it I set up a can in the garden and shot it (twisting the pouch knowing that I have to do this with PFS) but suddenly I felt a sharp pain on my thumb, a few seconds later realising I got a fork hit and hit my thumb. But then I decided to try it again (twisting the pouch also) this one went fine but with the next one I did (again twisting the pouch as always) I got another fork hit, this time luckily not hitting my thumb! Anyway so my question is why do I keep getting fork hits, out of about 5 shots, 3 of them where fork hits?! I've also posted pictures below of the PFS ect.


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Are you flipping it forward as you shoot? or are you trying to shoot it like a TTF slingshot?


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Andy, There are a couple of things you could do,

1) point the fork towards the target, so the fork it tilted.
2) tweak the pouch up.

These can all be found on pfshooters youtube channel, very easy to follow videos









Cheers Luke


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

Natty Fork said:


> Are you flipping it forward as you shoot? or are you trying to shoot it like a TTF slingshot?


No I haven't been flipping the fork but I thought you weren't suppose to do that?


----------



## funk3ymunky (May 14, 2012)

LBurnett said:


> Hey Andy, There are a couple of things you could do,
> 
> 1) point the fork towards the target, so the fork it tilted.
> 2) tweak the pouch up.
> ...


Thanks Luke, I'll look at his videos now, I have seen some of his videos before but haven't seen the tutorial ones


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Here are two videos from pfshooter (DGUI). Notice how he mentions pointing the forks towards the target and tweaking the pouch up a few degrees. Give it a go and see what works for yourself. Me personally, I flip forward sometimes but other times I just point with the forks.

Any more questions, I will try to answer for you Andy. I'm usually on chat or pm me


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dgui has the best instruction and demo on this. Check his videos and be amazed!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well there you go. Thanks LB. Posted at the same time.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

yup... now you don:t need to flip it,, but you do need to angle the forks forward...

and though it might be a scary thing to do, especially after already hitting your thumb,, you should inch your finger/thumb closer to the forks a litttllllle more.

Great pics... it helped seeing how you set up, and easier to understand where you are coming from.

LGD


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Got to lay it down till the bands almost touch your hand and twist the pouch.
Philly


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I find "The tweak" to be ESSENTIAL in shooting PFS
I find wacking my thumb with a steel ball to be ESSENTIAL in remembering to "Turn and Tweak"


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> yup... now you don:t need to flip it,, but you do need to angle the forks forward...
> 
> and though it might be a scary thing to do, especially after already hitting your thumb,, you should inch your finger/thumb closer to the forks a litttllllle more.
> 
> ...


hit the nail on the head!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> I find "The tweak" to be ESSENTIAL in shooting PFS
> I find wacking my thumb with a steel ball to be ESSENTIAL in remembering to "Turn and Tweak"


hmmmmm, nice Jake, ive never tweeked, gonna have to tweek very soon.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Darrell taught me everything I know about shooting a fickle pork.
Dgui's/pfshooter's vids are like Bob Ross' videos. Smooth, easy, "happy little trees."
Painting by numbers is the best way to put it.

I just got a thumb and fork hit in one. 11.56 pm tonight. It feels great....


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

damnit - I gotta go make a PFS now.

My lovely wife and I were shopping the other day, and I stopped at the utensils, and was scrutinising the bamboo spoons and egg flips.
"Is there a slingshot in there somewhere?" she said.

Ya just gotta marry the right one, boys.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What defines a pickle fork at what point does it go from " a low fork/small fork gap slingshot to a pfs? Does it have to do with what size ammo you use? Whether or not the ammo will fit through the fork gap?.. thanks


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

As long as you. 
1. Twist the pouch. 
2. Speed bump the pouch. 
3. Try gangsta style as you naturally bump the pouch as you draw back. 
4. Point the forks down. 
As long as you do this there shouldn't be a problem, I was afraid so I started with BBs & worked my way up in ammo size and tube strength. Just takes practice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## romanista77 (Sep 25, 2013)

funk3ymunky said:


> So the other day I made a pickle fork shooter, I couldn't shoot it straight away though as when I'd finished it was too late in the evening to shoot and then I left it at my friends (reecemurg) house so couldn't shoot it for another day, but today I got it from his house and then went into my garden to shoot it. I'd shot a pickle fork before but not had any luck with it but then Reece shot my pickle fork I'd made and it shot fine so after seeing him shoot it I thought this design might be a bit easier to shoot. When I got home with it I set up a can in the garden and shot it (twisting the pouch knowing that I have to do this with PFS) but suddenly I felt a sharp pain on my thumb, a few seconds later realising I got a fork hit and hit my thumb. But then I decided to try it again (twisting the pouch also) this one went fine but with the next one I did (again twisting the pouch as always) I got another fork hit, this time luckily not hitting my thumb! Anyway so my question is why do I keep getting fork hits, out of about 5 shots, 3 of them where fork hits?! I've also posted pictures below of the PFS ect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tweaking and turning the pouch is of course important. But there are other variables in how your body is made up and the form you use.

Personally, I get reliable fork hits if i shoot a PFS gangster.

If I shoot standard FTH; I don't have any.

So you may need to try different styles until you find what works for you.


----------

